# types of pouter pigeon



## Hany EL-Sayed

this vedio incloude all type of pouter pigeon
I hope to win INTEREST with this vedio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3c8G3ZEOWI


----------



## sreeshs

Hany, thanks for that

Its a dream to have a website or video listing all those magnificient pigeon breeds, their photos and standards 

Here is a list of pouters and croppers which I took from a saved file in the internet listing pigeon breeds. Hope it would help you to cover more on the types

*Aachen pouter
American Bohemian Pouter
Bavarian Pouter
Bohemian Pouter
Brunner Pouter
Colillano Pouter
Czech Ice Pouter
Elster Pouter
English Pouter
French Pouter
Gaditano Pouter
Ghent Pouter
Gorguero Pouter
Granadino Pouter
Hana Pouter
Hessian Pouter
Hungarian Giant Pouter
Jerezano Pouter
Jiennense Pouter
Laudino Sevillano Pouter
Lille Pouter
Marchenero Pouter
Modern Spanish Thief Pouter
Morrillero Alicantino Pouter
Moroncelo Pouter
Old Holland Pouter
Pigmy Pouter
Pomeranian Pouter
Rafeno Pouter
Reversewing Pouter
Saxon Pouter
Schalaster Pouter
Silesian Pouter
Slovak Pouter
Spanish Owl Pouter
Spanish Thief Pouter
Starwitzer Pouter
Steiger Pouter
Swing Pouter (Stavak Pouter, Steller Pouter)
Thuringian Pouter
Valencian Pouter
Veleno Pouter

Ghent Cropper
Holle Cropper
Norwich Cropper
Old German Cropper
Voorburg Shield Cropper*

P.S: I personally don't know 99% of the breeds there, so if there is duplicacy or left outs, please feel to correct.


----------



## NYBOY

Nice video watched it twice!! How many do you own?


----------



## leo from glasgo

sreesh if you look up a website called glasgow doos you will see some great pics of flying horseman thief pouters ifly and breed this magnificent pouter leo from glasgow


----------



## Ross Howard

Excellent .....love that Pom used to raise um.


----------



## sreeshs

leo from glasgo said:


> sreesh if you look up a website called glasgow doos you will see some great pics of flying horseman thief pouters ifly and breed this magnificent pouter leo from glasgow


Thanks, we should have a separate thread listing the breeds and keep it open for new contributions. As a pigeon site shouldn't we have a list of pigeon breeds ?


----------

